# GM Roberto Presas Clip!



## Guro Harold (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, found this clip of GM Roberto Presas, brother of GM Remy and Ernesto Presas!

[yt]IJgvNgcXPrc[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool! With whom is he working, does anyone know?


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if he is older or younger than his brothers? Great clips! Brad


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 30, 2007)

Charleston Combat said:


> Does anyone know if he is older or younger than his brothers? Great clips! Brad


Hi Brad,

It looks like according to this post from Datu Hartman is that GM Roberto Presas is the youngest son.

-Harold


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2007)

From Wikipedia:
Remy Amador Presas (b December 19, 1936)
Ernesto Presas (b May 20, 1945) 
Roberto Presas (b August 24, 1947)


----------



## Salagubang (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice clip...


----------

